# Cheat sheet



## grandmacora

Does anyone know where to get a good E&M cheat sheet for coding? Thanks cora


----------



## cjacobs

I found this on the CMS website here is a link 

https://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/eval_mgmt_serv_guide-ICN006764.pdf


----------



## btadlock1

*Check your MAC's website...*



grandmacora said:


> Does anyone know where to get a good E&M cheat sheet for coding? Thanks cora



I have Trailblazer, and they're pretty picky with their requirements, so I use their audit tool to choose E/M's...I actually think it's easier - it walks you through it step-by-step...
http://www.e-medtools.com/Trailblazer_Medicare_Audit_v1.pdf

Most MAC's have an E/M page with a little cheat sheet for doctors that you can print out - just search for it on their website, or on a search engine. Good luck!


----------

